# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Ραπτομηχανή ELNA Supermatic

## sv1iyb

Η γυναίκα μου ''Κληρονόμησε'' μια ραπτομηχανή, (νομίζουμε επαγγελματική) την ELNA Supermatic, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχει κάποιο Operating Manual (Εγχειρίδιο λειτουργίας).
Αν κάποιος έχει αυτό το Manual και κατά προτίμηση στα Ελληνικά, ας μου το περάσει ή εδώ ή στο e-mail μου:
sv1iyb@gmail.com
Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ' των προτέρων.

----------


## angel_grig

Mε ενα γρηγορο Google search:  http://www.clawges.com/sewing/Elna_manual/

----------


## sv1iyb

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γρηγόρη...
Το έχω αυτό, αλλά ψάχνω κυρίως για τις Ελληνικές οδηγίες.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως!

----------


## angel_grig

Nα εισαι καλα!Λιγο δυσκολο να βρεις στα Ελληνικα..

----------

